# Compound Turbo ABA Setup



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Haaaa, gotcha. 

Has anybody done this?

I've seen compound TDI's and 20v's, some have most likely done 16v's as well but I'm curious if anybody has done this to a Crossflow 8v engine. Seems pretty worthwhile considering the relatively low efficiency of the 8v head.

Pictures because ya love em.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

The owner of the first car is a good friend of mine and my brother and I did the fab work on his turbo setup. Even after you get past the initial fabrication the added complexity makes working on the car a bit of a challenge and beyond that dialing in the boost curve(s)/tuning can turn in to a bit of a science project (that car has a VNT HP turbine, external bypass gate and an internal gate on the LP turbine, so lot's of "knobs" to tweak). If you like an engineering challenge with plenty of room for optimization, I say go for it... but I would consider some serious number crunching/simulation to assess the perceived benefits before you start buying parts.


----------

